# Will an electric acoustic guitar sound bad if it is played unplugged?



## manubro1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I really don't know much about electric acoustics but im thinking about getting one and i'd like to know if it will sound bad if I play without plugging it into an amp. 

Thx.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're talking about a standard sized acoustic with a pickup installed, it will sound fine. Some people can hear a little tone loss due to under saddle transducers (myself included) but it's not a big deal.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

If it is a decent acoustic, NO it should sound fine. 

If it's a crap guitar, a pickup could help EQ out some of the problemwhile plugged in, but a polished turd is still a turd.


----------



## roadflix (Nov 4, 2008)

We've been moving towards adding pickups to our entire range (if three guitars can be called a "range"). Samples of Tofino with a pickup sound identical to samples without when played unplugged.
John Marr
MacKenzie & Marr Guitars


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually it depends on the sound (Music ) it makes. I have found some to be very excellent guitars unplugged and of course you'll have those that sound like a dog unplugged, but I find most tend to be very nice if they are or have been set-up by a pro and can offer you a very unique sound either plugged or unplugged. You just have to remember that you don't always have the volume that you would with say a straight dread but most times I am sure most players don't mind.Ship


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

I find my ovations thin sounding unplugged,great plugged in.


----------

